# تصميم صحن مزخرف



## ابو بحـر (24 مارس 2010)

الحمد لله انتهيت من تصميم قالب صحن اترككم مع الصور


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (24 مارس 2010)

أخى أبو بحر
تسلم أيدك عمل جميل خصوصاً لو تم تنفيذة على النحاس مباشرة


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



خالد فيلافيو قال:


> أخى أبو بحر
> تسلم أيدك عمل جميل خصوصاً لو تم تنفيذة على النحاس مباشرة


هلا بمرورك اخي خالد لا فرق عندي على اي مادة احفر فتشغيلي 100% على كل المواد الحمد لله ممكن تراسلني خاص و نتعرف على بعض و على فكرة انا راسلتك خاص منذ اكثر من سنة و انت ما رديت أنا تلميذ الأستاذ الكبير علي مشرفي و تلميذ الأستاذ ماهر عرقسوسي و ايضا اعمالي بمنتدى الآرت كام موجودة و بهمني اعرف كل مبدع تحياتي لك و اتمنى ان نكون اصدقاء و بيننا تعاون 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (24 مارس 2010)

أخى أبو بحر يسعدنى معرفتك و كل الأخوان بالمنتدى ولكن أعذرنى فأنا كثير الترحال و كثيراً ما أكون مشغول ولكن يسعدنى دائماً التواصل فى حال وجودى


----------



## ابو بحـر (25 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



خالد فيلافيو قال:


> أخى أبو بحر يسعدنى معرفتك و كل الأخوان بالمنتدى ولكن أعذرنى فأنا كثير الترحال و كثيراً ما أكون مشغول ولكن يسعدنى دائماً التواصل فى حال وجودى


على راحتك يا غالي


----------



## salah_design (26 مارس 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> الحمد لله انتهيت من تصميم قالب صحن اترككم مع الصور


سلمت ايديك 
لقد شاهدت المشاركة بس لم استطع المشاركة لعطل في النت


----------



## ابو بحـر (26 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> سلمت ايديك
> لقد شاهدت المشاركة بس لم استطع المشاركة لعطل في النت


كيف حالك اخي صلاح اسعدني مرورك و هذه المشاركة مميزة جدا و انا سعيد جدا بهذا التصميم و كما قلت لك استاذ الآرت كام بالشركة المبرمجة للبرنامج رد على المشاركة و قال لي عمل رائع 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## salah_design (26 مارس 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> كيف حالك اخي صلاح اسعدني مرورك و هذه المشاركة مميزة جدا و انا سعيد جدا بهذا التصميم و كما قلت لك استاذ الآرت كام بالشركة المبرمجة للبرنامج رد على المشاركة و قال لي عمل رائع
> و السلام خير ختام


تستحق كل الثناء والاحترام
وشهادتي فيك مجروحة لانك استاذي ولكن شهادة الاخرين يؤكد اعجابي بشخصك الكريم وتمنياتي بلقائك في اسرع وقت


----------



## ابو بحـر (26 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> تستحق كل الثناء والاحترام
> وشهادتي فيك مجروحة لانك استاذي ولكن شهادة الاخرين يؤكد اعجابي بشخصك الكريم وتمنياتي بلقائك في اسرع وقت


هلا بمرورك اخي صلاح


----------

